# High lymphocyte count



## fusion (May 7, 2009)

We just got the results of Mimsey's blood test and it showed a lymphocyte count of 16,000 (8,000 being the high end of normal). The vet recommended that a pathologist examine her blood, rather than just the techs who normally check the blood. We won't get the new reading until Monday. The vet said something about taking more blood and sending it to Colorado if the results hold up.

Mimsey was tested for FELV, FIV on May 27, with negative results.

The vet I spoke to is a junior vet at the animal hospital who does not seem to know much. If I understand correctly, the high count could be due to cancer.

What are the implications of the high count (assuming it's not just a misreading)? What should we look out for or discuss with the vets?

As a bit of background, we just adopted Mimsey about 1.5 months ago. She's been fine. We took her in because she badly scratched herself (resulting in more blood on her neck than we wanted to see) and because she wasn't eating. The guess was that she had an allergic reaction to something. She seems better now, is not scratching and is back to eating.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

According to Broadway Veterinary Hospital / Laboratory Assessment Descriptions

"A persistent or severe increase in lymphocytes occurs due to a strong immune stimulation such as with chronic infection, a viral infection, an immune-mediated disease, cancer or a recent vaccination. The underlying cause for this elevation should be pursued."


----------



## fusion (May 7, 2009)

A rather broad range of possibilities. I foresee lots of lab tests. 

Thank you


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

At least now you know that cancer is only one possibility among many.

Laurie


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I had a high lymphocyte count a few years ago. They ran all these test. I was so scared. They were talking about Cancer, AIDS, etc. It turned out to be an impacted wisdom tooth which was about to flare-up and needed to be extracted. Don't give up hope just yet. It may turn out to be something really minor.


----------



## fusion (May 7, 2009)

How long did it take them to determine the cause? Do you remember which tests they did? 

Today I learned that it is not malignant lymphoma. Next recommended test is to take another blood sample and send it off to Minnesota to see if it's some other form of lymphoma.

I'd be happier if she was more active. We've had her about six weeks and for the first five she was overly energetic. She seems more lethargic now and takes all day to eat her food.

Mimsey just had her teeth cleaned, including an x-ray, so it's not a wisdom tooth. It could well be some other infection, although she doesn't have a fever. Maybe it's some other transitory immune reaction, perhaps whatever it was that provoked her to badly scratch her neck.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

"They" never actually did. I found out when I went to the dentist and then had to go back for subsequent tests and the count was down after I had the extraction.


----------

